# Rawhides yes or no?



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a lot of rawhides from my two dogs. I think they would be great chews for my rats and as I've been looking around, some people say no rats can't have them, and yes.
I don't believe my girls would actually eat and swallow pieces, they aren't that patient. I think they would just gnaw on them..

But here are the rawhides I have, does anyone know if these are safe to give to my rats?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=27190

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=27942

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25595

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TLMM3K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (I'd remove the meat off them and just give them the bone.)

http://home.woot.com/offers/canine-beast-feast-3-sizes (I think these are like those greenies)

Also, am I right that my rats can have cooked chicken bone?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I have never heard that rawhide is bad for rats. I would think it would be fine. No idea about chicken bones.


----------



## ratsrdog35 (Dec 28, 2014)

Chicken bones is definitely good, rats gnaw so theres no risk of choking like there is by a dog.
I read in some places that rawhide is a good toy for rats, but in others that it is unhealthy, supposedly Made in the USA is better.
So I'd say its good but only in small amounts, for instance give them a rawhide bone and then take it away in a few hours.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I would not give my rats any of those. Personally I only use the rawhide chips. The compressed ones can be dangerous for most pets as well.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

chicken bones are really good for them. Full of calcium and minerals. raw hide is fine but not going to add much. id far rather give cooked bones than raw hide


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone, really helpful !


----------

